# Chris Armstrong



## Nick1979 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all.

Does anyone have any memories or information about my late father, Chris Armstrong, a Scouser who spent many happy years at sea, but was mostly with the Palm Line, I think. I have managed to find out that he was Chief Steward on the SS Kumasi Palm around 1955-57. He was in the Parachute Regiment before going to sea, if this helps ring any bells and began life ashore in 1967. His grandson is now considering a life at sea - in engineering - and I thought it would be nice to piece together my dad's seafaring life. 

Regards.

Nick Armstrong


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Nick *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is your man.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8345188
If not could you give us his date and place of birth.

regards
Roger


----------



## Nick1979 (Nov 10, 2013)

Roger.

This is indeed my man! Thanks for finding this information for me. I'll now order a digital copy of this record from Kew. Do you happen to know what sort of information these records might include?

Many regards.

Nick.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick,
I have sent you a reply by Private message.
I hope that you have received this.
Pat Baker.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Nick1979 said:


> Roger.
> 
> This is indeed my man! Thanks for finding this information for me. I'll now order a digital copy of this record from Kew. Do you happen to know what sort of information these records might include?
> 
> ...


Hello, 
This would be his seamans "pouch" which will contain some information about his sea service and will maybe included his MN ID card which should have a photograph, albeit a mugshot.
What you really need is his form CRS10 which will give details of the ships he served on together with dates and places of engagement and discharge.
If anywhere it should be here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10990267
These records are stored in blocks of 60 names, so be sure to be specific in the information you give to TNA.
regards
Roger


----------



## Nick1979 (Nov 10, 2013)

Roger. 

Thank you once again. I am very appreciative of you taking the time to supply this information.

Regards.

Nick.


----------

